# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  aysiu has got to go

## Mateo

Why you all allow him/her to stay on as a moderator on this board is beyond me.  He/she is condescending and downright rude to nearly everyone who disagrees with him/her.  Here's just one example which shows why aysiu is perhaps the biggest jerk on these forums.

Go read these posts by this newbie, who couldn't possibly be more patient and thankful, then read when he/she posted their opinion (again, in a very courteous manner) in a "desktop readiness thread"  and then aysiu's *sarcastic and condescending* reply.  Again, the thing I like about ubuntu is that people are mostly friendly, but aysiu is the exactly opposite.

This is supposed to be a place (ubuntu) where people are courteous.  He/she can not possibly be more rude, constantly *telling people what to do* and picking on complete newbies.

----------


## KiwiNZ

Your link is dead.

What thread and post are you referring to ?

----------


## Mateo

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.p...duser&u=234662

read those, then read the one about "desktop readiness".  aysiu was a complete jerk to a newbie.  He/she is a complete jerk to almost everyone.  It's constant sarcasm and condescension.

----------


## PriceChild

Incase that link times out... this is the permalink: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.p...duser&u=234662

----------


## KiwiNZ

> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.p...duser&u=234662
> 
> read those, then read the one about "desktop readiness". aysiu was a complete jerk to a newbie. He/she is a complete jerk to almost everyone. It's constant sarcasm and condescension.


Please cease the insulting terms in your posts here .

----------


## KiwiNZ

Mateo you have presented nothing that supports your claim.

----------


## Mateo

> Mateo you have presented nothing that supports your claim.


I'm sorry you feel that way.  If you'd ever read his/her posts I find it hard to believe you don't think he/she is sarcastic and condescending to nearly everyone.




> What gives you the impression Linux developers are sitting around twiddling their thumbs or playing online poker? Their contributions make Linux more user-friendly. *Your rant doesn't. Sorry.*


Impolite and condescending.




> If you actually want to do something productive, take some advice from here:
> What's better than whining on the forums? Making a difference.


Condescending and breaks the forum rule of not repeating yourself (he/she posts this same thing with the links repeatedly on the board.  He/she should put that in their signature instead of condescendingly posting it every time someone says something that he/she disagrees with).

----------


## KiwiNZ

Again you have presented nothing to back your claims.

Aysiu is a respected staff member of long standing ,who puts in many hours per week here.
Your claims are without credit and nothing  further will be done.

----------


## Mateo

A user created a thread to voice their bad experience with ubuntu.  

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=6116




> If you want to use Feisty, give something back--file some bug reports. Get things fixed. Complaining here doesn't make Feisty better.


1)  Telling users what to do (the user didn't ask for help).

2)  Calling his opinions "complaints".

3)  Implying that his opinion was unwanted.

This is all underhanded insults, of course, which is what ayusi does.  He/she doesn't call people names directly, he/she just creates a strawman of what they say and insults that straw man.  (In this case, a person's opinion on why they don't like ubuntu becomes a "complaint", for example).

----------


## KiwiNZ

> A user created a thread to voice their bad experience with ubuntu. 
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=6116
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Telling users what to do (the user didn't ask for help).
> 
> 2) Calling his opinions "complaints".
> ...


What Aysiu has said in this link is quite correct.
What is wrong with this .."Edgy's been officially released. Feisty hasn't. Feisty is still in testing."Aysiu is right

If you are going to use a Distro that is in testing be prepared for bugs, and whenthey occur report them.And dont just compalin.

Again you failed to substantiate your claim.

I will leave this thread open for another 24 hours .If you cant substantiate your claims I will close this thread.

----------


## Mateo

Why not leave it open?  His/her insults are ongoing.  I can continue to report his/her insults here.  If you close it, I have no avenue to do this.




> What Aysiu has said in this link is quite correct.
> What is wrong with this .."Edgy's been officially released. Feisty hasn't. Feisty is still in testing."Aysiu is right
> 
> If you are going to use a Distro that is in testing be prepared for bugs, and whenthey occur report them.And dont just compalin.


Whether he/she is "right" is irrelevant.  The forum rules apply to everyone, whether they are "right" or not.  It's the language that he/she uses which is insulting and condescending.

You can't tell other users what to do.  You can't issue commands.  You can say something like "If you want, you can file bug reports which will help them fix these problems".  You *can't* say "If you want to use Feisty, give something back--file some bug reports. Get things fixed."


The user is under no obligation to do anything.  He/she can merely voice their opinions on the board.  He/she can file bug reports.  It's not aysiu's place to issue commands towards other forum posters.

----------


## Mateo

here's yet another:

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost...postcount=6010

A user created a thread posting his/her displeasure with ubuntu.  aysiu responded with a sarcastic reply calling the user's opinion "flamebait".




> Maybe in another 5 years flamebait will become original and I'll stop merging it into this thread.


1)  Extremely impolite and heavily sarcastic.

2)  Calling a user's opinion "flamebait".  Just because someone is disappointed with ubuntu and posts that opinion doesn't mean they are trying to start a "flame war".

----------


## KiwiNZ

Mateo I find no basis to your complaint. Aysiu is a valued member of this staff who gives countless VOLUNTARY hours each and every week to these Forums.

An example of the effort Aysiu gives us is , his post count is greater than *22,000* , that is a huge effort that way exceeds anyone else.

As far as I am concerned Aysiu worjk here is outstanding and very very valuable.

As far as Ubuntu Forums are concerned this matter is closed.

----------


## matthew

For the record, I agree with KiwiNZ. We stand behind aysiu completely.

----------


## Mateo

His post count is pretty irrelevant.  Are you saying the forum rules stop applying once someone reaches a high post count?  We can be condescending and impolite if we also provide a lot of tech support?

I've given 3 posts (only within the last few days) of he/she being condescending, sarcastic, and insulting to posters from *extreme newbies* to anyone who disagrees with him/her on anything.

But I wasn't expecting any action to be done.  I didn't just get the internet yesterday, I understand that moderators can do no wrong.  I thought maybe ubuntu was different since everyone is so nice.  Now I know that rules only apply to regular users.  It's a shame, but not surprising.

----------


## jdong

I also see nothing in the posts you have presented that show a condescending or impolite attitude. Everything that I see is a statement of truth and insight through great experience, not directed at someone for the purpose of attacking them personally. It is unrealistic to hold everybody accountable for sugar-coating every word to absurdity.

I also fully stand behind Ayisu and would like to express my deepest gratitude and admiration for the consistent dedication contributed to this community.

----------

